# Completed Skull Chandelier



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Halloween :: SkullChandelier2 video by Hauntiholik - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid159.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid159.photobucket.com/albums/t131/Hauntiholik/Halloween/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@t131/Hauntiholik/Halloween/skulls2


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

That came out great. Sure to be an attention getter.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

intereresting and very cool! Dd you use Boris (pl) or buckies?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> intereresting and very cool! Dd you use Boris (pl) or buckies?


Neither! I used these http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=27477


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Woah! Super cool prop!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice, Haunti.
every haunted home should have one


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love it Hauntie, ya did a great job on that.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Holy crap! You finished it! Gave up on the candy dish skulls? Can't say I blame you. That turned out sweeeeet! Now you need them to sing a barbershop quartet song. Heheh.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

I love, love, love it! It was worth the effort.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Awesome Job!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

It's super, Haunti! Good job!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent job! Always feels great when you see the end result of your hard work!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks great! Glad everything finally worked out. What are you going to use the skull candy dishes for now?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

SpookySam said:


> Looks great! Glad everything finally worked out. What are you going to use the skull candy dishes for now?


I'm not sure yet. I still want to hack them but I think I'll put them side for this year.
I'd love to do a MM talking reaper or maybe incorporate them into cemetery gate pillars.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Outstanding! The best part about creating your own prop is no one else has one. I am sure many will attempt a copy of your innovation, but you are the original! Great imagination and great finished prop Haunt.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very Cool Haunti..
like it a lot
definitely a how to is in order!!!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I hope you don't mind if I resurrect this prop. You did such a good job Haunti, do you still use it?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

that is great!!! is there a how to for it?


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't know how to link to the other thread, but if you go to General Prop Discussion, her original post date is 6/19/07. The title is "Skull Chandelier."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LAKE OF THE DEAD said:


> that is great!!! is there a how to for it?





deadSusan said:


> I don't know how to link to the other thread, but if you go to General Prop Discussion, her original post date is 6/19/07. The title is "Skull Chandelier."


Just copy and paste the URL, thusly:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6645&highlight=skull+chandelier


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you ma'am!


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Love it !!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

deadSusan said:


> I hope you don't mind if I resurrect this prop. You did such a good job Haunti, do you still use it?


Yes I do! It looked great in the crypt last year.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent! If you use it again this year, I'll have to make a trip to see it in person.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

You know it will hang above the kitchen island indefinitely...


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Omg love it!!! 

They should sell this in stores!! 

Awesome prop! Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This looks great. I love how the skulls light up too, not just the candles.


----------



## Death Punk (Oct 12, 2014)

I thought it was awesome to begin with, then I saw the skulls move.... 

Totally looks like something I would hang in my room.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

Very cool prop! I love that animation have gone into such an overlooked prop!


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

Very Impressive, looks like a real professional job! I would love to know how you did it!


----------

